# any active/potential squats in Savannah?



## yarn and glue (Jan 8, 2009)

Well hi.

Rolled into the lovely town of Savannah, Georgia late last night after a GRUELING series of solo freight hops -- Richmond, VA > Rocky Mount, NC > Florence, SC > Savannah. Met some cool folks in Rocky Mount and two yard workers in Florence gave me water, a ton of Ramen, and a raincoat (all of which came in handy). But anyhow: I digress (as they say).

Posting this from the public library near River Street. Does anybody know of a place I could potentially crack for the night? Or even a safe spot outdoors? Slept behind a church last night, but that was on the outskirts of town close to the yard, and now that I'm downtown I reckon it'll be harder to get away with sleeping where the coppas can find and rumble me.

Also, if anyone is heading South out of Savannah anytime soon and has a spare seat, it'd be a boon to my cause..!


----------



## jokey_bogus (Jan 8, 2009)

ill be in pfafftown NC in like 3 days, ive t5aken a break due to rain and wind but im going to FL or TX, Austin is where im headed so ill be able to catch up to a friend soon. santa cruz final destination for the early year...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 8, 2009)

if u have clean ID catch the transit over to Lake City and the PD will put u in a hotel for the night (did it for us last year). should be a couple of overnight flop shelters too. most of the kidz @ SCAD (Savvanah College of Arts and Design) will let u flop on a couch if ur decent people. a lot of them hit the noon meal near river st. don't get caught in the park overnight. trip to jail. oh, savannah has more parks per capita than ANY other town in the US. trivia!  lots of StP down FL way as it sounds like ur heading there. also, there's a yard way out past the old sally; it'll shoot u into JAX. if u need detailed info on the ride, PM me. hitching is a bit of a bitch over to the decent yard in waycross (which is ur hub into baldwin) as there's a swamp and in the middle of samesaid is a prison.


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 16, 2009)

*There at the CSX yards in Savannah on the southside is an overpass that traverses the south-end of the yards you can crash. (You'll see the pathway leading into the woods at the foot of the bridge).....
The southside area where you catch-out to go to Waycross, GA that is....*


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 16, 2009)

YEAH, YOU MEAN WHERE THE DIAMOND W/ NS IS?
that spot ain't bad, i caught out a couple years back aiming for csx, nearly getting it, then just hopping on a ns hotshot, whoops! ns don't go sbd outta there. hopped right back off  (no maps, no crew change, had never been there before)


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 16, 2009)

_*That's the place brother!
You know exactly where!
Was it still a pretty clean camp when you were there last?
Normally if only real train riders camp there, things stay fairly clean, but can get a bit shitty from time to time eh?!
Where you at now?*_


----------

